# Compresor de audio sencillo



## crimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Es importante en una cadena de audio insertar un limitador de picos de audio. Esto hace que suene más "lleno" y podemos hacer que parezca que el sistema suena más fuerte; recurso utilizado hasta el hartazgo en las transmisiones de radio y en la masterización de los CDs de hoy en día. Tenemos ya el clásico limitador a VCA, pero la idea es hacer algo más sencillo y con fuente simple. Apelamos aquí al uso de un FET como resistencia variable.

Vemos que si la tensión entre el gate y el source es 0V, opera como una resistencia de 130 ohms en este caso. A medida que esta tensión se hace negativa, aumenta la resistencia entre el source y el drain. Este sistema varía la ganancia del pre modificando su resistencia de emisor. Veamos:

Si tenemos en el emisor (para alterna, vemos que la resistencia de 1K de polarización no se toca, se deriva la alterna por medio de un capacitor de 100uF) una resistencia de 130 ohm, como la del Fet sin polarización, obtenemos una ganancia mayor a 21dB. Vamos a aumentar esa resistencia:

con 470 ohm ya nos cae a 15 dB. Veamos otro caso:

vemos que con 2K2 ya se nos cae la ganancia a 9dB. ¿Podremos hacer algo para que a medida que suba el volumen baje la ganancia del sistema? Veamos el siguiente circuito:

Es simple: la señal de audio entra a un preamplificador, cuya resistencia de emisor para alterna está definida por la resistencia source/drain de un BF245C. El gate de éste está conectado a un rectificador de tensión negativa, que toma su señal de la salida de audio del pre. Cuando se supera una cierta señal de salida, empieza a actuar el Fet, disminuyendo la ganancia del sistema. Veamos una table de cómo disminuye la ganancia con respecto a la entrada:




Vemos ahora la forma práctica de armarlo: Vamos por la plaqueta;

la placa tiene unas medidas de 4,5 x 6 cm. Veamos la disposición de componentes:

Fíjense una imagen del preamplificador trabajando a full, sin compresión y con compresión para notar la diferencia:

Por ser "sencillo" funciona bastante bien, comprime unos 10 a 12 dB que para una aplicación amateur es más que suficiente.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola carissimo Don Crimson creo que ese limitador de audio sea mucho util tanbien en transmissores de FM mono o con dos limitadores identicos uno en cada canal de audio antes de lo codificador estereo con funciõn de evitar sobremodulaciones  molestas a los canales adjacientes.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola Daniel, para estéreo habría que sumar los dos canales, L+R, para que los dos amplificadores reduzcan su ganancia al mismo tiempo... lo voy a tener en cuenta para diseñar la versión etsereofonica.
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2013)

Muy bueno lo suyo!!!.

Una propuesta para que tengas en cuenta sería: reemplazar el primer transistor BC546 (el de la izquierda del esquemático o preamplificador) por un amplificador operacional en configuración no inversora: de esa forma evitás, en gran parte, la distorsión asimétrica visible que se está dando cuando comprime. Aún con el agregado del opamp sigue siendo sencillo. Con el FET actuás sobre lo que normalmente se esquematiza como Rg en torno al opamp (la resistencia que va en serie junto al condensador: esa serie va conectada entre el terminal - del operacional y 0V ó 1/2 Vcc, dependiendo si es alimentación dual simétrica ó simple).

Saludos

PD: otra posibilidad a analizar sería: dejarlo como está aumentando bastante el voltaje de alimentación del preamplificador (y efectuando algún que otro "reacomodo" de valores de resistencias en torno a éste) para intentar reducir esa asimetría visible. Probablemente se requiera reducir la ganancia máxima un poco.


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola diego, sí, ese es el próximo proyecto: compresor estéreo a transistor / compresor mono a operacional / compresor estéreo a operacional.  Es cierto, es un poco asimétrico en la imagen, pero pensá que lo estoy usando *en el límite de sus posibilidades*, en una grabación real nunca llegás tan lejos, en una operación normal no se aprecia mucha más distorsión que en un circuito sin compresión de este tipo.
Saludos C


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 10, 2013)

hola sirve para conectarlo a mi zener 400w??? andaría mejor? le puedo poner aparte también un indicador de pico?? perdón tantas preguntas.saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Daniel, para estéreo habría que sumar los dos canales, L+R, para que los dos amplificadores reduzcan su ganancia al mismo tiempo... lo voy a tener en cuenta para diseñar la versión etsereofonica.
> Saludos C


Bueno yo personalmiente no mesclaria las tensiones de controle de los  canales y si trabalharia totalmiente separado cada canal de audio (L y R ) . Dependiendo de lo programa de audio enpleado  (musica classica o orquestada) as vezez un canal es bajo y otro  alto y con las tensiones de controle mescladas lo canal alto bajaria demasiado y desnecessariamiente lo canal bajo dai mi proposta de limitadores independientes.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2013)

Hola jose circuit, como servir, sirve, pero para una zener 400 haría éste.
Daniel, en la gran mayoría de los compresores estéreo comerciales suman los canales y usan la misma tensión de control para ambos Fet, calculo que será por algo... igual con probar no perdemos nada.
Saludos C


----------



## chacarock (Oct 15, 2013)

herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmoso proyecto, te hago una consulta, entonces, para colocarlo en la cadena de efectos de mi guitarra iria al comienzo, o despues de las distorsiones, o con esto no puedo usar distorsiones,   saludos

pd: habrá algun problema con alimentarlo  con 9 vol? saludos


----------



## crimson (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola chaca, yo lo pondría *después* de las distorsiones, porque la mayoría de los fuzz y demás distorsionadores funcionan por amplitud, recortando la señal. Si se lo ponés a la entrada, no tendría (calculo yo) suficiente amplitud para lograr la distorsión. Si lo ponés al final, lo que hace es mantener el sonido podrido a un nivel que no sature el equipo final, haciendo una especie de _sustain_. A 9V puede ir perfecto, sería cosa que algún violero se anime a probarlo. Si funciona bien _no olvides pagar el canon a Fogonazo Inc._
Saludos C


----------



## chacarock (Oct 16, 2013)

gracis por responder, lo estare probando y luego paso por aca, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2013)

chacarock dijo:


> herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmoso proyecto, te hago una consulta, entonces, para colocarlo en la cadena de efectos de mi guitarra iria al comienzo, o despues de las distorsiones, o con esto no puedo usar distorsiones,   saludos
> 
> pd: habrá algun problema con alimentarlo  con 9 vol? saludos


Hola caro Chacarock, con un bueno conpressor de audio usteds tienes en manos lo efecto "Sustainer" o sea lo prolongamiento sintetico en la duraciõn de una nota musical .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2013)

Cayó en mis manos un amplificador de una escuelita con un canal quemado. Procedí a repararlo y me doy cuenta que las maestras lo usaban a todo volumen, escuchándose una severa distorsión en los baffles. Trato por todos los medios de explicarles cuál es el volumen óptimo antes de la distorsión pero nada... "...así se escucha más fuerte..." me decían.
Tengo entonces que diseñar algo que baje esos picos de volumen, que sea más inteligente que las maestras... créanme que un integrado y cuatro transistores fueron suficientes...
Basado en la idea del primer post, hice uno con operacionales, alimentado directamente de la fuente del amplificador de potencia. Veamos el circuito:


Vemos que la entrada es atenuada, esto es porque el FET, al estar "en reposo" tiene una resistencia de más o menos 300 ohm, haciendo que el operacional amplifique por un poco más de 10 veces en este caso. Al superar un umbral, el transistor BC546 comienza a polarizar negativamente el gate del FET, haciendo que la resistencia de éste aumente, hasta superar los 4K7, valor que da una ganancia unitaria del operacional, fijada entonces por una resistencia entre drenador y masa.  Una vez instalado este pequeño artilugio se solucionó el inconveniente: por más que la maestra pusiera el volumen al máximo el equipo jamás distorsionó, y "a oído" no perdió volumen.  Les dejo la placa, mide 10 x 5,5 cm.


Y la disposición de los componentes:



Edito algo que se me olvidaba: este tipo de atenuadores con FET tienen un tipo de distorsión que es algo como una alinealidad, en un punto las semiondas positivas son atenuadas un poco más que las negativas. Esto se soluciona con circuitos un poco más complejos, estudiados por el Ing. Bonello con el "Invelox"y Bill Putnam con el legendario "LX 1176" entre otros, debiendo realizar circuitos más complicados. En orden a la sencillez, y siendo que la aplicación a utilizarse no requería de un sistema de "Hi -End" lo hice así sencillo. Créanme que la distorsión no se nota y es mucho mejor que no tenerlo, donde el "crack" del baffle rompiendo es muy evidente. Por eso: no lo usen en sistemas HI-FI.
¡Suerte con el armado!!
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Tengo entonces que diseñar algo que baje esos picos de volumen, *que sea más inteligente que las maestras...*


Y eso ya es algo difícil...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 9, 2013)

Buenísimo y simple Don Crimson!!!

Esa era una de las ideas que te apuntaba en mi anterior post.

¿Pudiste comparar la distorsión entre este último y el primer diseño, a igual nivel de compresión (si es que se pueden llegar a comparar bajo algún parámetro en común)?.

Saludos

PD: lo de las distorsiones asimétricas se pueden solucionar con configuraciones sin FET, es decir, con diodos apareados en antiparalelo en el lazo de realimentación del opamp. Incluso, se puede diseñar una compresión progresiva (exige más de 2 diodos por "paso de compresión"). Puede que el nivel de distorsión no sea de los más bajos tampoco y habría que ver si puede ser implementado a niveles de línea, pero resulta inmediata (no hay detección de envolvente que pueda llevar algo de tiempo en actuar, como en estos dos casos: el primer sobrepico pasa casi directo (sin compresión) -> con los sucesivos sobrepicos se cargan progresivamente los condensadores que polarizan al FET (insume algo de tiempo) -> los últimos sobrepicos son progresivamente comprimidos).

Tiro una idea (ver esquema que lo efectué muuuy rápidamente, sin analizarlo mucho y a las apuradas). Aclaro: no hagan caso a los valores ni cómo comprime, sino sólo al esquema. Es sólo para analizar otra posibilidad. No es para armar así como está, salvo coincida con sus necesidades. Se efectuó un barrido de la señal de entrada entre 0,1 V y 3 V, en pasos de 0,1 V. La gráfica muestra lo que habrá sobre la resistencia de salida de 10 K o sobre el voltímetro. El ejemplo es de dos pasos de compresión (resulta más suave que con uno solo y la distorsión puede ser menor). Ver cómo se "amuchan" las curvas para una mayor señal de entrada.

Utilizando distintos diodos para cada uno de los dos semiciclos (incluso LEDs, germanio, zeners), podría convertirse en un efecto para guitarra (compresión/distorsión asimétrica). También puede obviarse un diodo de cada semiciclo. En cada paso de compresión podría ajustarse la pendiente de ganancia individual. En paralelo a alguna resistencia de determinado paso (por ejemplo sobre la de 2K2, en el esquema) podría colocarse un condensador para efectuar compresiones selectivas con la amplitud y con la frecuencia... En fin, muchas posibilidades.


----------



## crimson (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola diego, los recortadores a diodo se usaban en equipos de radio, sumados a una inductancia que suavizaba las aperturas y cierres de los diodos, que no son muy "sutiles", abren y cierran a lo bestia. Para un ancho de banda de 2,5KHz andaban fenómeno, pero para algo de calidad no servían. La única distorsión que noté fue esa alinealidad, que en el fragor de la lucha no se apreciaba, era imperceptible, contra el uso del amplificador sin compresor, que recortaba de una forma asquerosa.
Dejo los estudios del Ing. Oscar Bonello, para el que quiera chusmearlos:








Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2013)

*! ! ! Telegráfica Electrónica ¡ ¡ ¡* 


La extraño   ​

*[Nostalgic Mode On]*






​
Si tuviera que atribuir mi afición por la electrónica a algo, esta revista estaría entre los muy primeros puestos.

La compraba asiduamente y la decisión de estudiar esta carrera estuvo basada en que no entendía *"Nada"* de lo que se describía en esta publicación. Actitud muy masoquista la mía de comprar y leer algo que no comprendía. 

Como buen "Calentón" me decidí a entender de que cosa estaban hablando así que cambié el rumbo hacia otros horizontes. 

*[/Nostalgic Mode Off]*


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 17, 2014)

hola saludes a todos.... amigo crimson se puede ajustar este circuito para que su salida, sea constante, sin importar si la entrada es grande o pequeña de señal.... cordial saludo....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un diagrama esquemactico de lo lengendario microfono base "Tuner Expander 500 " pré amplificado que contiene un excelente conpressor de audio.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 18, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes a todos.... amigo crimson se puede ajustar este circuito para que su salida, sea constante, sin importar si la entrada es grande o pequeña de señal.... cordial saludo....



No wilmer, éste es solamente limitador de picos. De los que vos necesitás había uno recuerdo con NE570, pero lo tendría que buscar. En general esos sistemas trabajan con una ganancia muy elevada y un poder de atenuación también interesante. Se usaban básicamente es pequeños grabadores, donde escuchabas al mismo nivel tanto la voz del que hablaba como el pajarito que piaba en la esquina...
Saludos C

¡Lo encontré!:























Saludos C


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola saludos..... amigo Crimson en cuanto a la version estéreo, dices que se suman L+R.... así no se degenera el estéreo, y por lo tanto pierde su efecto, por que estas mezclando los dos canales en uno solo.... o fue que entendí mal..... Saludos.....


----------



## crimson (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola wilmer, me parece que entendiste mal... hay dos posibilidades de sumar L+R. Una es cuando usás un filtro, supongamos de tres vías, en los graves, L y R se pueden sumar y usar un sólo compresor, porque en esas frecuencias el oído no distingue de dónde viene el sonido, es el truco del subwoofer, por ejemplo.
La otra opción, es en los compresores tipo Universal Audio LX1176, que tiene para unir las tensiones de control,para que ambos compresores trabajen parejo. La misma opción tienen los Composer de Behringer.
Desde ya que si unís a lo bestia los canales L yR perdés el efecto estéreo.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola wilmer, me parece que entendiste mal... hay dos posibilidades de sumar L+R. Una es cuando usás un filtro, supongamos de tres vías, en los graves, L y R se pueden sumar y usar un sólo compresor, porque en esas frecuencias el oído no distingue de dónde viene el sonido, es el truco del subwoofer, por ejemplo.
> La otra opción, es en los compresores tipo Universal Audio LX1176, que tiene para unir las tensiones de control,para que ambos compresores trabajen parejo. La misma opción tienen los Composer de Behringer.
> Desde ya que si unís a lo bestia los canales L yR perdés el efecto estéreo.
> Saludos C



Enbora yo hasta haora  discordo en unir las tensiones de control de los dos canales (derecho y esquierdo) , donde uno puede corrigir equivocadamente lo otro quando els contienen programas de audio mui diferente.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 27, 2014)

¡Por eso lo hacen optativo Daniel ! ¡Porque va de acuerdo al gusto musical!
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2014)

La estereofonia proporciona a nosotros una esperiencia sonora mas fiel de la realidad , donde frequencias bajas no forni ideias de direcciones por propagaren mas ao nivel del solo  , haora las frequencias mas altas si , esas son directas y pueden sener refletidas en obstaculos , incluso desplazamentos de fase en lo sinal  /tienpo nos permiten discenir y localizar las direcciones de onde proven cada sonido .
Las musicas classicas o orquestradas , hay una infinidad de possibles sonidos tanto en amplitud quanto en frequencia y tienpo donde els ocorren  , lo rango dinamico ( en Dbs)do punto de mira en amplitud es mui largo o de elevada estensión y tanbie mucho dinamico en lo tienpo ,diante de todo eso que aclare aca  esa es mi opinión quanto a no unificar las tensiones de control. Espero tener sido claro en mis explanaciones.
!Fuerte abrazo!  
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## detrakx (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola foristas, hace un tiempo que vengo indagando sobre los distintos tipos de compresores y/o limitadores de audio. 
Encontre un link en la pagina de Rod Elliott, un artículo que expone sobre este tema.
http://sound.whsites.net/articles/vca-techniques.html

Hace unos dias termine de armar uno de sus proyectos.
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project67.htm

Consiste en un limitador de audio basado en un VCA utilizando un transistor JFET como resistencia variable. 
El circuito es dentro de todo sencillo, pero aun no logro dejarlo 100% ajustado, es un poco arisco por asi decirlo.
En la pruebas realizadas existe una clase de offset o asimetria en la limitacion de picos. Comprime mas los picos positivos que los negativos. Este tema esta relacionado con el ''Control Voltage Feedthrough '' el autor explica al respecto en link de ''vca techiniques''.
Otra cosa que no me gusto mucho, es que el circuito tiene una relacion S/N baja. 

Por otra parte hace unos dias encontre otro circuito que se basa en los mismos principios que el anterior, a diferencia que usa 2 JFET como diferencial y OA como servos. 
Aun no logro hacerlo funcionar, tengo dudas sobre el servo principal y la tension VGS.


----------



## crimson (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola detrakx, el tema de los fet es complejo, mucha compresión no les podés sacar, sirven como limitadores de pico, pero si necesitás algo más tenés que usar VCA`s a transconductancia. El Ing. Bonello había estudiado el tema de la "compuerta guiada":
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/#post857444
Fijate en el clásico compresor Rebis:



Y en el legendario Universal Audio LX1176:



Ambos tienen una realimentación prevista para bajar la distorsión y las alinealidades del Fet.
Saludos C


----------



## detrakx (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola Crimson, justamente estoy buscando un limitador de picos. Por lo que vi los VCA con JFET son los mas rapidos en cuanto a ataque. Actualmente tengo 2 compresores de DBX el clasico 160A y uno doble el 566 y no hay manera de que el ataque baje de los 2 o 3ms. Y eso se debe a su arquitectura. La unica manera es retardar la señal y entrar con la señal original a la cadena lateral de esa manera se logra agilizar el ataque. En fin todo esto me llevo a buscar circuitos que trabajen rapido. EL 1176 lo tengo en la mira hace unos dias encontre el esquematico y de seguro pronto voy a intentar armarlo. Gracias por tus consejos. Saludos


----------



## duflos (Feb 19, 2018)

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 101104
> 
> Cayó en mis manos un amplificador de una escuelita con un canal quemado. Procedí a repararlo y me doy cuenta que las maestras lo usaban a todo volumen, escuchándose una severa distorsión en los baffles. Trato por todos los medios de explicarles cuál es el volumen óptimo antes de la distorsión pero nada... "...así se escucha más fuerte..." me decían.



La fuente de  alimentación es de 42V ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> la fuente alimentacion es de 42v ?


Nop, trabaja con ±15Vcc.
Pero aparecen los ±42V porque, resistencias y zener´s mediante  toma la alimentación desde la etapa de potencia.


----------

